# Lieberman Urged To Apologize To Obama, Biden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*HARTFORD, Conn. -- *Connecticut Democrats are calling on Sen. Joe Lieberman to apologize to President Barack Obama and Vice President Joe Biden for his comments criticizing them during the campaign.

The request was made in a Jan. 16 letter from Nancy DiNardo, chairwoman of the state party, on behalf of the Democratic State Central Committee.

It chastises the longtime Democrat, who won re-election in 2006 as an independent, for speaking at the Republican National Convention on behalf of Sen. John McCain.

The letter states that Lieberman's appearance undermined the efforts of Democratic candidates in Connecticut and across the country.
It also criticizes Lieberman for supporting controversial pastor John Hagee, a Texas evangelical preacher who has offended Roman Catholics.

http://www.wfsb.com/news/18532109/detail.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Lieberman is an Independent....he should tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is the Democratic Party asking any of the Republicans for an apology? Lieberman was re-elected as an Independent not a Democrat. He no longer has to answer to those people.

Just another example of everyone having to stick up for our new exalted ruler!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If Jumpin Joe wants to get re-elected as an independent, he should blow gas at the Democrats!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will be disappointed if Joe Apologizes. What does he have to apologize for? He did and said what he thought was right and took the path less traveled. Something more Pols should do.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I think 4 years is a great term for a president. You only have so much time to lay blame on the last guy before you have to be held accountable.


----------



## caesar (Nov 15, 2003)

Every word out of Obama's pie hole will be "inherited" from Bush Admin.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

What Lieberman should say and what he will say are two different things. He has to much class to tell them what truly needs to be said.


----------

